# Milan contro Sky. Silenzio stampa contro la D'Amico.



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan". 

La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.

*La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*


----------



## Boomer (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



Godo.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Agosto 2017)

Bene perfetto. Partissero anche le denunce ora, hanno stancato.

Mai sentita una roba simile.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Ma quella gallina come fa a lavorare in tv?


----------



## VonVittel (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



Querela immediata.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

questi di sky..da chi vengono pagate, da palotta?


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2017)

L'espressione di Condò all'affermazione della d'Amico è emblematica 


Comunque più che sarcasmo della d'Amico, per me è proprio incapace. Ste cavolate le faceva dai tempi in cui conduceva Campioni.


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.


Perfetto, ha ancora più peso che il capo della comunicazione sia stato uno dei manager di Sky.
Qui urge un chiarimento serio con tutto il network, il tempo delle perculate è finito.


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Vergognosa emittente.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Agosto 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Querela immediata.



.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahaha se lo meritano, io ho mediaset Premium e non lo sapevo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



Scelta giusta, e' ora di finirla.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Agosto 2017)

Quella maledetta trota che piangeva per il suo Buffon(e), lui le dava coperture finanziarie al tabaccaio quando scommetteva?
Sky calcio show era guardabile solo quando c'era Bonan a condurlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Giusto così. Hanno francamente fracassato le scatole questi di Sky. Ma con chi pensano di avere a che fare? Gente che non mostra rispetto non merita rispetto. Questa gogna mediatica deve finire.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



Come godo, vattene dal Buffone


----------



## alcyppa (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quella gallina come fa a lavorare in tv?



Tra l'altro speriamo che il Buffone entri con un ruolo dirigenziale dai ladri (come certamente accadrà) altrimenti sicuro come la morte che ce lo ritroviamo su Sky.


----------



## Konrad (20 Agosto 2017)

Intanto la donna di Buffon impari a esprimersi per bene...poi anche Sky la smetta con la sua sistematica campagna del sospetto...


----------



## Vinx90 (20 Agosto 2017)

Cosa vi aspettavate dalla "conduttrice" di Campioni il sogno, ergo: uno dei programmi più patetici della storia della tv? 
Dove lei recitava una parte di prim'ordine.


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.


Tra l'altro non è mica l'unica volta, l'ho sentita anche ironizzare sull'età di Kessie. E di sicuro ce ne sono state altre, quel programma lo vedo raramente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente. Era ora.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Agosto 2017)

Comunque che bello che sarebbe sbattere un acquisto allucinante sul grugno di questi pezzenti


----------



## Miracle1980 (20 Agosto 2017)

Avanti così! È arrivata l'ora di mettere tutti in riga.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Agosto 2017)

Bravi!! E' ora di far partire qualche querela!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Agosto 2017)

Ripugnante... Quanto spero che arrivi un colpo da tanti tanti milioni così da zittire queste melme gobbe...


----------



## SoloMilanInFamiglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Donna del buffone gobbe...quindi si **** addosso lei x lui e le *****


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quella gallina come fa a lavorare in tv?



Già sai 

Comunque fossi stato in Fassone avrei lasciato correre, gesto da signore nei confronti di un'oca della tv che dà fiato alla bocca.


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

La D'Amico ha appena detto che dopo la pubblicità arrivano Spalletti e Montella.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Agosto 2017)

La d'amicodistoca ha appena detto che ci sarà Montella


----------



## GP7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



la D'Amico ha appena detto che per il gran finale arriveranno Spalletti e Montella......


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

E il bello é che é convinta di intervistare Montella sta lurida


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2017)

però ora ha annunciato che dopo la pubblicità ci sarà montella ai microfoni. vediamo magari Peppe non ha avuto il coraggio di dirglielo


----------



## Crox93 (20 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna iniziare a querelare Skyfo e quella battona inutile


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Già sai
> 
> Comunque fossi stato in Fassone avrei lasciato correre, gesto da signore nei confronti di un'oca della tv che dà fiato alla bocca.



Eh no. C'è uno stramaledetto limite a tutto. Permettere ad una gallina senza titoli né competenza schierata e in malafede di dare fiato al lavandino non si può.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Agosto 2017)

Che nessuno avrebbe problemi se portassero dei dati, questo dire e non dire è raccapricciante


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Stragodo. Deve essere allontanata immediatamente e con lei tutti quelli che hanno buttato melma sui cinesi che non esistono


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2017)

Ma hanno detto che appena ha finito Spalletti parlerà Montella!!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2017)

godo. 

vedo che guadagnini si è lasciato bene con loro di sky


----------



## Schism75 (20 Agosto 2017)

Spero sia così per tutto l'anno. Anche in Europa league.


----------



## robs91 (20 Agosto 2017)

Molto bene.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo.
> 
> vedo che guadagnini si è lasciato bene con loro di sky



Possono anche essersi lasciati benissimo, ma il rispetto è rispetto. 
Neanche il proprio miglior amico si deve permettere di mancare di rispetto, e se ci prova ci si fa valere.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2017)

Stanno facendo vedere solo la conferenza post partita, ovviamente senza spiegare il perché


----------



## Boomer (20 Agosto 2017)

Hanno mandato la conferenza stampa post partita di Montella. Che figuraccia Sky.


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Che luridi fanno vedere la conferenza...patetici ingami


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

Arriva Montella. Si come no, fanno vedere la conferenza stampa della carta stampata XD


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2017)

Hanno completamente glissato e sono passati direttamente alla conferenza stampa


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Che asini questi di Sky


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2017)

Lo sta spiegando ora la d'amico


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

La D'Amico sta confessando.


----------



## Boomer (20 Agosto 2017)

Oddio continua e non si scusa. Querela.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2017)

...e nemmeno si scusa


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ci aprite le bestemmie e la parolacce a questa vacca?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Agosto 2017)

Vergognosi. A Sky sono vergognosi.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Agosto 2017)

Si deve vergognare patetica


----------



## danjr (20 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna disdire in massa ragazzi


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2017)

Che faccia sta facendo LOL


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2017)

Sta peggiorando le cose, dopo questo finisce male..
Praticamente ha ribadito il concetto espresso prima.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

*La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Agosto 2017)

Disdite ragazzi, è ora di finirla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società rossonera ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.



Ahah godo grandi  .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*


Non credo che sia alla D'Amico a cui dobbiamo presentare le coperture finanziarie.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Ahahah! Ma dimettiti!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2017)

Ha pure insistito la "signora" Buffon... 
Devono capire anche loro che è finita la pacchia.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Guadagnini ha fatto benissimo, ha veramente le palle fumanti.
Solo sputi ed insulti per questa oca, se ancora avessi Sky farei subito la disdetta, speriamo fallisca il prima possibile.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Agosto 2017)

Deve andare Fassone in diretta e fargli il cappotto. Mai vista una cosa del genere. Io la disdetta a calcio l'ho già fatta.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Querele. Guerra totale con quella vacca e con tutti questi infami


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Disdite ragazzi, è ora di finirla.



Sarebbe ora di farci anche un hashtag, per tutto il popolo milanista


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Disdetta subito. Comunicato infamante e denuncia subito


----------



## VonVittel (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



E lo dice pure con naturalezza. La stessa naturalezza con cui... avete capito


----------



## Victorss (20 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Disdetta subito. Comunicato infamante e denuncia subito


Se non fosse per tutte le serie TV e i servizi Sky online demand sugli altri pacchetti giuro che dopo questa avrei staccato tutto veramente. Sono stufo di sti schifosi di Sky.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Agosto 2017)

Bene, e guerra sia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Agosto 2017)

questa società mi fa girare con il pene barzotto continuamente 
Grandissimi. E godo di aver dato disdetta a Sky. Dal 31 luglio staccato.. chiamano e mandano sms ogni giorno.. tra un po' me lo regalano pur di farmi rientrare..


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*


----------



## krull (21 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per tutte le serie TV e i servizi Sky online demand sugli altri pacchetti giuro che dopo questa avrei staccato tutto veramente. Sono stufo di sti schifosi di Sky.



Fatti Netflix. Fatti Amazon. Fai qualunque cosa ma sto schifosi devono pagare


----------



## Ermenegildo (21 Agosto 2017)

Le sarebbe bastato chiedere scusa, ma è troppo arrogante. Mi vergongo, da cliente sky, di contribuire a pagarle lo stipendio. Ora però occorre un comunicato di Fassone stile shampo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


>


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente una società seria che non ci sta a queste ridicole considerazioni, sono finiti i tempi in cui Galliani andava in TV solo per contare gli abbonati e gli spettatori paganti


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



L'idea non può riguardare una questione oggettiva, questa si chiama illazione


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Silenzio stampa per tutto l'anno. TUTTO


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Agosto 2017)

Una bella querela per diffamazione a mezzo stampa e l'arrogantella abbasserà le ali...

Sino ad allora spero nel pugno duro e nel silenzio stampa con sky...


----------



## vanbasten (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



quali coperture dobbiamo presentare e a chi??????


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Agosto 2017)

Ho visto la spiegazione della D'Amico nel post-partita ed è stata a dir poco irritante, ha fatto di tutto per mettere ancor di più in cattiva luce la scelta societaria del Milan. Libera di dire ciò che vuole, ci mancherebbe, ma così come lo è il Milan di agire di conseguenza. Inutile che poi cerchi di pararsi il fondoschiena prendendo scuse ridicole, doveva evitare, perché quello non è soltanto un "se", è l'ennesima frecciatina volta a screditare l'operato dei nuovi dirigenti rossoneri.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*




DEve solo tacere, io non manderei più nessuno se non chiede scusa voglio proprio vedere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2017)

Si adatta alla perfezione ahahahahaha


----------



## krull (21 Agosto 2017)

Costacurta...il Milan va in Champions se vince l'Europa League cosí avremo 5 italiane in Champions.. ..ammazzatelo


----------



## Boomer (21 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Costacurta...il Milan va in Champions se vince l'Europa League cosí avremo 5 italiane in Champions.. ..ammazzatelo



Ottima uscita dopo "Musacchio è al livello di Paletta".


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Costacurta...il Milan va in Champions se vince l'Europa League cosí avremo 5 italiane in Champions.. ..ammazzatelo



Altro maledetto maiale juventino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Costacurta...il Milan va in Champions se vince l'Europa League cosí avremo 5 italiane in Champions.. ..ammazzatelo



A me francamente non dispiacerebbe arrivare quinto con l'Europa League in bacheca


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Costacurta...il Milan va in Champions se vince l'Europa League cosí avremo 5 italiane in Champions.. ..ammazzatelo



Un venduto, un prostituto


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me francamente non dispiacerebbe arrivare quinto con l'Europa League in bacheca


Neanche a me lol


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Io comunque mi aspetto una replica da parte nostra.


----------



## Lambro (21 Agosto 2017)

Sky da Caressa alla D'amico ha pienamente rotto.
i sospetti sui cinesi sono stati una costante, da sempre,volevo gustarmi qualche commento tecnico nel dopo partita e l'unica cosa decente l'ho sentita dire da Condo'.
Strano che Costacurta non abbia fatto ammenda su quel "non mi sembra questo gran colpo, per dire paletta è meglio" riferito a Musacchio.
Marocchi è l'inutilita', da tempo.
Non guardero' mai piu' dei dopo partita con quest'oca irritante a far la saputella di calcio quando di calcio non ne capisce una mazza, ma vuole solo fare scoop.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Visto? E' la d'Amico che non ce la fa proprio, non lo capisce.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*









vergognosa la d'amico, impegnasse la bocca con buffon, piuttosto che sparare ste sentenze.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ha detto che loro devono fare lavoro di giornalisti e riportare la verità. Eh allora cara vacca perchè riporti sciocchezze senza sapere nulla di quello di cui parli. Questo comporterà un danno di immagine per sky. I tifosi del Milan sono comunque un bacino utenti enorme. La società ha fatto quello che doveva fare per mettere in risalto la cosa, io me ne ero accorto e infatti mi ha fatto molto adirare ma magari a qualcuno era sfuggito.

Spero ora facciano partire anche querele. E' ora di muoversi per vie legali.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2017)

sky è senza vergogna da sempre
non dimentico


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Mamma mia questi come rosicano. Stanno esplodendo parecchi fegati, non oso immaginare se dovessimo vincere davvero lo scudetto. Questi si suicidano proprio.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2017)

Mi aspetto Fassone in diretta che replica ufficialmente. Con querela alla mano.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto Fassone in diretta che replica ufficialmente. Con querela alla mano.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Giusto così, godo


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2017)

Quanto rosicano, e chissà che livello potrebbe raggiungere il rosicamento se la campagna acquisti continuasse oltre Kalinic.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sky è senza vergogna da sempre
> non dimentico



Cos'hai rievocato 

Typo? Correttore automatico che fa il birichino?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quanto rosicano, e chissà che livello potrebbe raggiungere il rosicamento se la campagna acquisti continuasse oltre Kalinic.



Montella alla Rai: "Chissà non ci sia ancora QUALCHE sorpresa..."


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Intanto spero limitino al minimo sindacali i rapporti con questi maiali, a Di Marzio non devono passare nemmeno più la lista della spesa di Fassone.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2017)

Sono mesi che ci perculano, di Stefano è un continuo troll dal presidente Berlusconi che ha detto ai figli ad Arcore di non voler vendere(scoprimmo che era ricoverato dal giorno prima) a Kalinic unico acquisto in attacco(cosa che propinava da 2 mesi).Anche lui deve portarsi dietro un binocolo a grande portata per vedere qualche giocatore a Milanello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Montella alla Rai: "Chissà non ci sia ancora QUALCHE sorpresa..."



Ha anche detto che siamo un po' corti di numero, sicuramente faremo qualcos'altro oltre a Kalinic.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (21 Agosto 2017)

Era ora. Spero vadano per via legali


----------



## Boomer (21 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono mesi che ci perculano, di Stefano è un continuo troll dal presidente Berlusconi che ha detto ai figli ad Arcore di non voler vendere(scoprimmo che era ricoverato dal giorno prima) a Kalinic unico acquisto in attacco(cosa che propinava da 2 mesi).Anche lui deve portarsi dietro un binocolo a grande portata per vedere qualche giocatore a Milanello.


Dimentichi l'ultima perla " Le banche nel weekend sono chiuse ".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo tornando, melme!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



spero che il milan rimanga per molto tempo come 1° in classifica 
(non prendendo di vincerla xo se capita nn mi lamento) 
e che non rilascia interviste alcune a Sky.. 
sai che danno diamo rispetto alla concorrenza!!
magari !


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2017)

Se qualcuno vuol vedersi il video é gia su YouTube, che patetica... 

(minuto 2:53)


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ho appena rivisto la faccia di Paolo Condò. Direi di metterla tra le gif perché é una cosa fantastica


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ho appena rivisto la faccia di Paolo Condò. Direi di metterla tra le gif perché é una cosa fantastica



Intendi questa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno vuol vedersi il video é gia su YouTube, che patetica...
> 
> (minuto 2:53)


Bisogna avere la faccia come il culo per permettersi di presentare come una riflessione disinteressata quella sulle garanzie finanziarie, dal momento che per tutta l'estate Skyfo ha portato avanti una campagna di terrorismo nei nostri confronti; a tal proposito il più viscido resta Peppe Di Fetish, alias La vedova del condor, che non perde mai l'occasione per spalare melma su di noi, provando a togliersela da faccia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Agosto 2017)

Finché lo dicevano solo gli utenti di Milanworld (io non ho sky) poteva anche passare (secondo alcuni, non di certo secondo me) come un malessere da tifoso, come un voler vedere per forza il complotto contro noi. Però adesso la società AC. Milan ha preso provvedimenti, proprio legati a questo "complotto" quindi significa che anche loro si sono accorti di questo spiacevole trattamento che Sky ci riserva, ma cosa ancor più triste, questo fatto sta ad indicare che c'è l'hanno veramente col Milan. Che pena.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Intendi questa?



Quella di quando la d'amico parla nel prepartita e condo gira la testa alla sua sinistra


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quella di quando la d'amico parla nel prepartita e condo gira la testa alla sua sinistra



Azz... aspetta che la recupero 

Se trovo il video, ovviamente...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2017)

Domani però attendo la replica chiara, serena e pacata, ma durissima di Fassone. Con querela in mano. E magari con l'altra il contratto di CR7. 

In ogni caso non devono presentarsi più nemmeno in Europa league.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Grandissimo. Godo come un riccio. 

Cmq la D'Amico ne ha fatti arrabbiare tanti, la lista è bella lunga...


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Io lo dico da mesi. Boicottare e togliere gli accrediti a chi getta solo fango su di noi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2017)

Per me querela e silezio stampa finché non arrivano scuse articolate e convinte da parte quantomeno di sky se non della D'Amico.

Scuse che non devono contenere se, ma , io intendevo.....

"Abbiamo detto una grande cavolata, abbiamo parlato senza esserci documentati e senza sapere le cose, come si fa al bar tra amici, non avremmo dovuto farlo anche perché quanto affermato é palesemente falso e di questo ci scusiamo umilmente con la societá AC Milan, tutti i suoi tifosi. Ei nostri abbonati che sono stati male informati"


----------



## Pivellino (21 Agosto 2017)

Mi sono perso queste dichiarazioni.
Mi pare sintomatico il tentativo di portare la questione sul NOI da parte della D'Amico senza applausi e senza repliche dei presenti.
E' sicuramente importante che ciascuno esprima le sue idee liberamente specie i giornalisti (lei lo è?) ma è anche vero che una trasmissione di prima serata che dovrebbe commentare i fatti sportivi e che invece profitta per esprimere perplessità su di una società regolarmente iscritta a Campionato e UEFA (che ne valutano appunto le condizioni anche finanziarie) è una cosa che non si può vedere.
E secondo me qualcuno dietro le quinte lo farà presente alla D'Amico.
Non credo partiranno querele, sarebbe dare troppa importanza a costei, ne ha ricevuta fin troppa.


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*


La D'Amico non può non sapere che, da un pusto di vista economico, avere in tasca 100 lire è equivalente a farsele prestare da un terzo, per spenderle. Da un punto di vista finanziario, la differenza tra le due ipotesi attiene alla necessità, per la seconda, di verifica della sussistenza della capacità patrimoniale del prestatario, ovvero di saper rimborsare il capitale prestato e di pagare gli interessi convenuti, e di rilascio di idonee garanzie di puntuale ed esatto adempimento del debito assunto, siano esse personali, reali o finanziarie. Queste capacità e garanzie sono verificate come sussistenti prima della accensione del prestito, e come condizione indefettibile di esso. L'avvenuta concessione del prestito è dunque prova dell'avvenuta verifica positiva di esse. Un debito garantito è un debito che vede azzerato il rischio di insolvenza del debitore, in specie considerando che, attraverso le numerose operazioni in entrata, il patrimonio del club è notevolmente accresciuto, ed esso rimane al club al di là dell'esito concreto di qualunque tipo di obbligazione. Stiamo parlando di banalità, che persino la conduttrice di Sky conosce. Se non le conosce, come Pallotta può informarsi. Ma per Pallotta quello di informarsi è un arricchimento culturale; per D'Amico è un preciso dovere professionale, lei che è, o dice di essere, una giornalista.


----------



## Milanista (21 Agosto 2017)

Che dire, società con le palle cubiche. Dopo questa, posso perdonargli Kalinic.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2017)

Ma poi coperture finanziarie?ma di cosa parla?le coperture ci son già state altrimenti i giocatori non erano in rosa. Beata ignoranza.


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



vergognosi veramente! ma dopotutto questo denota una certa paura. Stiamo dando fastidio ragazzi, moooolto fastidio. Lasciate che ci attacchino con questi mezzucci. Poi faremo i conti


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2017)

che poi posso immaginare che questi di Sky, dato che fanno tanto i "precisini", verificano anche la copertura finanziaria dei propri abbonati giusto?
ovviamente non accettano pagamenti con carta di credito, o lo fanno solo nel caso in cui l'abbonato dà adeguata copertura finanziaria, vero?


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente una società con le palle. Contro tutto e cono tutti STIAMO TORNANDO!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2017)

Dichiarazioni gravissime , giustificazioni o presunte tali ancor più gravi.
Mi auguro venga querelata.
I suoi pensieri contorti e ignoranti la d'amico può tenerli per se, visto che non è certo informazione .
E' già parecchio assurdo che la compagna del portiere della juve stia in studio a parlare di calcio.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (21 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La D'Amico non può non sapere che, da un pusto di vista economico, avere in tasca 100 lire è equivalente a farsele prestare da un terzo, per spenderle. Da un punto di vista finanziario, la differenza tra le due ipotesi attiene alla necessità, per la seconda, di verifica della sussistenza della capacità patrimoniale del prestatario, ovvero di saper rimborsare il capitale prestato e di pagare gli interessi convenuti, e di rilascio di idonee garanzie di puntuale ed esatto adempimento del debito assunto, siano esse personali, reali o finanziarie. Queste capacità e garanzie sono verificate come sussistenti prima della accensione del prestito, e come condizione indefettibile di esso. L'avvenuta concessione del prestito è dunque prova dell'avvenuta verifica positiva di esse. Un debito garantito è un debito che vede azzerato il rischio di insolvenza del debitore, in specie considerando che, attraverso le numerose operazioni in entrata, il patrimonio del club è notevolmente accresciuto, ed esso rimane al club al di là dell'esito concreto di qualunque tipo di obbligazione. Stiamo parlando di banalità, che persino la conduttrice di Sky conosce. Se non le conosce, come Pallotta può informarsi. Ma per Pallotta quello di informarsi è un arricchimento culturale; per D'Amico è un preciso dovere professionale, lei che è, o dice di essere, una giornalista.



.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2017)

Molto più grave la controreplica della D'Amico rispetto alla prima uscita, che poteva essere considerata come "lo scivolone della bell'oca".

Ritorsione... ma mi faccia il piacere, la sua concitazione, il moto d'orgoglio nel difendere la sua classe di cronisti (?) sono risultati patetici; non è un'inviata a Kabul, torni a farsi fotografare al mare e se vuole istillare il dubbio, materia di cui si nutre l'italiano rosicone, lo faccia almeno con un pò più di arguzia.


----------



## Zenos (21 Agosto 2017)

La vedrei bene su Sportitalia a chiamare i direttori sportivi per farsi dare dritte e mostrare zinne.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente una società seria, che nn si fa mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Agosto 2017)

Appoggio totalmente la società.
Io Sky l'ho tenuta solo per le serie tv e guardo mediaset premium per il calcio.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Fanno bene, queste continue illazioni hanno davvero stancato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo si estenda a tutto l'anno la diserzione, europa league compresa


----------



## nybreath (21 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Molto più grave la controreplica della D'Amico rispetto alla prima uscita, che poteva essere considerata come "lo scivolone della bell'oca".
> 
> Ritorsione... ma mi faccia il piacere, la sua concitazione, il moto d'orgoglio nel difendere la sua classe di cronisti (?) sono risultati patetici; non è un'inviata a Kabul, torni a farsi fotografare al mare e se vuole istillare il dubbio, materia di cui si nutre l'italiano rosicone, lo faccia almeno con un pò più di arguzia.



Infatti, la prima battuta così senza pensarci ci può stare, ma che poi continua a sostenere che sono invesitmenti finti non ha senso. 
Ne ha voluto fare una questione di principio quando basta che diceva che era una battuta leggera.


----------



## malos (21 Agosto 2017)

Totalmente d'accordo con la società, era ora che prendessero dei provvedimenti. Certe insinuazioni vanno a ledere la professionalità delle parti in causa. O hai le prove, visto che sei una giornalista, oppure stai zitta il fatto di essere la compagna di un giocatore non aiuta. Il giornalismo vero questo sconosciuto.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Agosto 2017)

Ha detto una tale falsità che è proprio perché il Milan ha le coperture finanziarie, ha potuto fare questa campagna acquisti.
Ma questa non sa cos'è l'aspetto finanziario.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

Ma questa non sa neanche di cosa parla, fa insinuazioni senza avere niente in mano che le dimostri, senza contare il fatto che sicuramente non siamo tenuti ad informare lei della nostra solidità economico-finanziaria.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La D'Amico non può non sapere che, da un pusto di vista economico, avere in tasca 100 lire è equivalente a farsele prestare da un terzo, per spenderle. Da un punto di vista finanziario, la differenza tra le due ipotesi attiene alla necessità, per la seconda, di verifica della sussistenza della capacità patrimoniale del prestatario, ovvero di saper rimborsare il capitale prestato e di pagare gli interessi convenuti, e di rilascio di idonee garanzie di puntuale ed esatto adempimento del debito assunto, siano esse personali, reali o finanziarie. Queste capacità e garanzie sono verificate come sussistenti prima della accensione del prestito, e come condizione indefettibile di esso. L'avvenuta concessione del prestito è dunque prova dell'avvenuta verifica positiva di esse. Un debito garantito è un debito che vede azzerato il rischio di insolvenza del debitore, in specie considerando che, attraverso le numerose operazioni in entrata, il patrimonio del club è notevolmente accresciuto, ed esso rimane al club al di là dell'esito concreto di qualunque tipo di obbligazione. Stiamo parlando di banalità, che persino la conduttrice di Sky conosce. Se non le conosce, come Pallotta può informarsi. Ma per Pallotta quello di informarsi è un arricchimento culturale; per D'Amico è un preciso dovere professionale, lei che è, o dice di essere, una giornalista.



Beh oddio, fosse cosi non esisterebbero i fallimenti . Diciamo che in via teorica funziona cosi, in via pratica ci sono anche casi in cui le garanzie poi non riescono a far fronte nonostante il prestito concesso, che è comunque una valutazione economica soggettiva (seppur basata su condizioni oggettive).


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Agosto 2017)

questa qui sarebbe stata subito licenziata in germania..


----------



## JohnShepard (21 Agosto 2017)

Totalmente d'accordo con la società, malafede assoluta di sky da sempre nei nostri riguardi, mi vergogno di essere abbonato


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> questa qui sarebbe stata subito licenziata in germania..



Il problema è che la Germania è un paese serio e meritocratico: qui vai avanti a bustarelle e raccomandazioni: ne consegue che i posti-chiave sono occupati da incompetenti e che i risultati non possono che essere disastrosi


----------



## z-Traxx (21 Agosto 2017)

Questa è ignoranza o illazioni premeditate per instillare il sospetto nella gente come dice qualcuno, basterebbe guardarsi il cda della società con Haixia Capital e andarsi a vedere che fondo statale cinese è.......forse è andata a vedere e ha preso paura come molti altri, per non parlare del resto di banche, fondi e assicurazioni esterni......per forza hanno tutti paura della potenza disumana dietro al Milan, se non c'era il fair play finanziario ci potevamo prendere Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar insieme e Mbappè a giocare in cortile.

Sky non rompe tanto le palle all'amichetto americano indebitato da anni con le banche con 200 e passa milioni di debiti che mai riuscirà a saldare, infatti la squadra è anni che è in mano quasi totalmente a Unicredit in quanto il Pallotta non paga.

E certo perchè anche in queste cose si vede la politica, amichetti americani buoni, cinesi sporchi e cattivi, ehhh ma arriverà il giorno che tutti si piegheranno........


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la Germania è un paese serio e meritocratico: qui vai avanti a bustarelle e raccomandazioni: ne consegue che i posti-chiave sono occupati da incompetenti e che i risultati non possono che essere disastrosi



Nel caso di questa signora si tratta però di una sicuramente molto brava ad usare la bocca, per questo l'hanno messa a presentare


----------



## z-Traxx (21 Agosto 2017)

Per la nostra amica giornalista Ilaria, il fondo statale Haixia Capital viene considerata come il lungo braccio del Governo Cinese, controllata dall’ente statale State Development & Investment Corporation (Sdic), alla sky di "Murdoch" questo da molto fastidio.........


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, fosse cosi non esisterebbero i fallimenti . Diciamo che in via teorica funziona cosi, in via pratica ci sono anche casi in cui le garanzie poi non riescono a far fronte nonostante il prestito concesso, che è comunque una valutazione economica soggettiva (seppur basata su condizioni oggettive).



I fallimenti sono evocati, come sappiamo, dai creditori non garantiti, in specie quando nel concorso tra una pluralità di crediti essi sono di diritto postergati a quelli muniti di privilegio speciale o di ipoteca. Questi ultimi, in ipotesi di insolvenza, semplicemente realizzano le proprie garanzie nei modi ordinari, senza avviare le procedure concorsuali, nella certezza di essere di diritto preferiti nel ricavato della vendita. Elliott o Blue Skye hanno pegno sulla totalità delle azioni del club in mano alla rispettiva controllante, ed il patrimonio, incrementato con gli acquisti già effettuati e le nuove attività in essere, e depurato dal consolidato, liquidato da Mr. Li all'atto del closing, è molto più che sufficiente per contrastare l'iniziativa fallimentare di un creditore chirografario insoddisfatto. La parola fallimento è solo nei pensieri di qualche ultras avversario o in quelli di qualche cronista di Sky.


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Agosto 2017)

Oh, ma quindi quando falliamo?


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Oh, ma quindi quando falliamo?



Penso questa settimana, verso Giovedi o Venerdi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



La martire della libertà di stampa


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2017)

Si però non bisogna lasciar correre. Fassone deve intervenire pubblicamente di nuovo e fare scattare la querela, se ci sono i presupposti, come credo, per farla.


----------



## centopercento (21 Agosto 2017)

secondo me i milanisti abbonati a sky dovrebbero iniziare a farsi sentire con lettere e email di protesta, non è possibile che continuino a infangarci in questo modo.. come minimo sarebbe giusto richiedere che la d'amico si scusi pubblicamente stavolta


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dura presa di posizione del Milan contro Sky dopo le parole di Ilaria D'Amico nel pre Crotone - Milan:"Se ci sono tutte le coperture finanziarie, grande mercato del Milan".
> 
> La società ha deciso di non mandare Montella e i giocatori ai microfoni della stessa Sky nel post partita.
> 
> *La D'Amico a Sky:"Il Milan si è risentito per le mie parole. Non manderà i suoi tesserati a Sky. La decisione del Milan si commenta da sola. Continuerò ad esprimere liberamente le mie idee nei confronti di chi ha fatto tanti investimenti ma deve ancora presentare le coperture finanziarie, visto che è una società nuova. Noi di Sky supportiamo gli investimenti. Abbiamo lodato la campagna acquisti del Milan ma sottolineano anche le perplessità. E non abbiamo mai ricevuto una ritorsione di questo tipo".*



Ero fuori e non ho visto nulla,sono contenta però del silenzio stampa, è giusto che la società prenda posizione! E ci starebbe benissimo anche una bella querela! Questi di Sky con la loro supponenza e la loro maleducazione nei nostri riguardi hanno veramente rotto! Io non guardo più pre e post partita da tempo,infatti,e da abbonata mi vergogno di contribuire a pagare lo stipendio a gente come la D'Amico.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2017)

Che ignoranza che c'è nel Forum! La D'Amico parla con cognizione di causa e quindi dovremmo stare muti ed ascoltarla.

Infatti il suo compagno è un esperto di fallimenti. Solo chi ha vicino una persona che ha portato al fallimento la Carrarese e la Zucchi può sapere come funzionano le coperture finanziarie e come si portano al fallimento imprese gloriose con molti decenni di storia. Perciò quando parla una persona con un simile background ci si deve preoccupare seriamente.

Inoltre l'indignazione contro il Milan è giustificata dalla nostra storia. Invece la storia limpida e pulita della squadra del suo compagno fa sì che questa possa esporre nel suo stadio, impunemente e senza che nessuno dica nulla, 2 scudetti revocati per i quali la giustizia sportiva ha condannato quella squadra. 

Ma questi son dettagli, l'importante per i buffoni di sky è menarcela da mesi con teorie strampalate smentite però da numerose banche d'affari, da personalità come Capuano, Patuelli e Scaroni, e da numerose squadre che ci hanno ceduto i loro giocatori.

Si calmino i commentatori di sky altrimenti a fine anno avranno bisogno di numerosi trapianti di fegato. 

Il Milan è tornato: prima se ne faranno una ragione meglio sarà per la loro salute fisica e mentale.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si però non bisogna lasciar correre. Fassone deve intervenire pubblicamente di nuovo e fare scattare la querela, se ci sono i presupposti, come credo, per farla.



Personalmente credo che la società faccia bene a non controbattere. Entreremmo nel vortice che vogliono loro, dove avremmo più da perderci che da guadagnarci.


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Penso questa settimana, verso Giovedi o Venerdi



Ah okok, ora me lo segno...


----------



## Gatto (21 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che la società faccia bene a non controbattere. Entreremmo nel vortice che vogliono loro, dove avremmo più da perderci che da guadagnarci.



E' una scelta plausibile. Ma continuare a farci calunniare ogni momento non mi pare la cosa giusta francamente. E' ora di fare capire a questa gente che ne abbiamo abbastanza altrimenti passa il loro messaggio.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Speriamo si estenda a tutto l'anno la diserzione, europa league compresa



Sai che colpo sarebbe per loro se noi vincessimo l'el e nessuno rilasciasse intervista a sky


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> E' una scelta plausibile. Ma continuare a farci calunniare ogni momento non mi pare la cosa giusta francamente. E' ora di fare capire a questa gente che ne abbiamo abbastanza altrimenti passa il loro messaggio.



Non cambierebbe nulla. Anzi, entreremmo in un botta e risposta che rischierebbe di farci uscire con le ossa rotte, oltre al rischio di fare un autogol in termini di immagine.
Loro trasmettono ogni minuto, andarli a rincorrere per smentire tutto o solo per controbattere sarebbe controproducente.
Siamo una società d calcio, dobbiamo essere superiori. Il danno più grande glielo stiamo già facendo. Non mandando i tesserati ai loro microfoni.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2017)

Io preferisco non commentare perchè verrei bannato per tutti gli insulti che mi vengono in mente per questa qua. Mi infastidisce davvero tanto che salvo credo solo la tribù Criscitiello, Xavier JAcobelli e Bucchioni, tutti e dico tutti a turno facciano la battutina su Fidejussioni o soldi che non ci sono. La storia di Kalinic e di Bonucci/Biglia è davvero emblematica. Kalinic non arrivava perchè la Fiorentina non aveva ricevuto garanzia sui soldi che doveva avere. Sono stufo di sta gente davvero...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Nel caso di questa signora si tratta però di una sicuramente molto brava ad usare la bocca, per questo l'hanno messa a presentare



Ineccepibile


----------



## Wildbone (21 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, non cadiamo in stupide scurrilità e offese sessiste. Penso che siamo tutti un po' più maturi di così.
Ha sbagliato e glielo si è fatto subito notare. Lei è pagata per difendere Sky e la sua linea editoriale, non può che impuntarsi su certe posizioni, anche a costo di apparire una che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi (come nel caso della replica di ieri sera). Ora vediamo se la società andrà per vie ancora più dure o se si limiterà a un silenzio stampa temporaneo.

Tuttavia, non credo che darle della prostituta o fare allusioni al modo in cui usa la bocca sia il comportamento giusto per esprimere il proprio risentimento. A meno che non siate abituati a dare delle "vacche" alle vostre compagne/fidanzate/mogli solo perchè vi fanno dono di un po' di sano sesso orale.


----------



## Mc-Milan (21 Agosto 2017)

Ho sky..ma guardo quella "trasmissione"solo x sentire le parole del ct..odio quella donna,mi da fastidio la sua voce,la trovo presuntuosa ma soprattutto inadeguata a parlare di sport!!il fatto che dica che su sky continuerà ad esprimere liberamente il suo pensiero fa capire come questa persona si senta licenziata di sparare caxxate e m...a su tutti..apprezzo tantissimo questa presa di posizione della società,pure a me,sentendole dare quell'assurda spiegazione,le mani si sono alzate e posizionate nel gesto del dito medio nei suoi confronti!!!!!
Spero si prendano delle contromisure legali contro questo giornalismo becero e da bar!!!!forza Milan!!!


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non cadiamo in stupide scurrilità e offese sessiste. Penso che siamo tutti un po' più maturi di così.
> Ha sbagliato e glielo si è fatto subito notare. Lei è pagata per difendere Sky e la sua linea editoriale, non può che impuntarsi su certe posizioni, anche a costo di apparire una che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi (come nel caso della replica di ieri sera). Ora vediamo se la società andrà per vie ancora più dure o se si limiterà a un silenzio stampa temporaneo.
> 
> Tuttavia, non credo che darle della prostituta o fare allusioni al modo in cui usa la bocca sia il comportamento giusto per esprimere il proprio risentimento. A meno che non siate abituati a dare delle "vacche" alle vostre compagne/fidanzate/mogli solo perchè vi fanno dono di un po' di sano sesso orale.



Un conto è seguire una linea editoriale, un conto è fare affermazioni infondate, vere e proprie illazioni, di propria iniziativa.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2017)

E' la cosa ancora peggiore, è stata la controreplica. Cioè ha detto che questa decisione si commenta da sola, nessun passo indietro dritta per la sua strada. PAzzesco...


----------



## patriots88 (21 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Ho sky..ma guardo quella "trasmissione"solo x sentire le parole del ct..odio quella donna,mi da fastidio la sua voce,la trovo presuntuosa ma soprattutto inadeguata a parlare di sport!!il fatto che dica che su sky continuerà ad esprimere liberamente il suo pensiero fa capire come questa persona si senta licenziata di sparare caxxate e m...a su tutti..apprezzo tantissimo questa presa di posizione della società,pure a me,sentendole dare quell'assurda spiegazione,le mani si sono alzate e posizionate nel gesto del dito medio nei suoi confronti!!!!!
> Spero si prendano delle contromisure legali contro questo giornalismo becero e da bar!!!!forza Milan!!!



Che faccia i bocchini non mi pare sia offesa, ma la verità.
Buffon confermerebbe


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ah okok, ora me lo segno...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Che faccia i bocchini non mi pare sia offesa, ma la verità.
> Buffon confermerebbe



mi auguro per te, anche la tua donna


----------



## Milanista (21 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non cadiamo in stupide scurrilità e offese sessiste. Penso che siamo tutti un po' più maturi di così.
> Ha sbagliato e glielo si è fatto subito notare. Lei è pagata per difendere Sky e la sua linea editoriale, non può che impuntarsi su certe posizioni, anche a costo di apparire una che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi (come nel caso della replica di ieri sera). Ora vediamo se la società andrà per vie ancora più dure o se si limiterà a un silenzio stampa temporaneo.
> 
> *Tuttavia, non credo che darle della prostituta o fare allusioni al modo in cui usa la bocca sia il comportamento giusto per esprimere il proprio risentimento. A meno che non siate abituati a dare delle "vacche" alle vostre compagne/fidanzate/mogli solo perchè vi fanno dono di un po' di sano sesso orale*.


Le si da della vacca che fa i bocchini perché è evidente che le è permesso stare lì a blaterare non per capacità giornalistiche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2017)

Evidentemente la D'Amico ha sbagliato a fare la dichiarazione, ma poi in base a cosa? roba da querela...

però è una grande gnocca, pertanto più facile da perdonare, 
ci accontentiamo di un pensierino con la sua bocca per ogni fans milanista


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non cadiamo in stupide scurrilità e offese sessiste. Penso che siamo tutti un po' più maturi di così.
> Ha sbagliato e glielo si è fatto subito notare. Lei è pagata per difendere Sky e la sua linea editoriale, non può che impuntarsi su certe posizioni, anche a costo di apparire una che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi (come nel caso della replica di ieri sera). Ora vediamo se la società andrà per vie ancora più dure o se si limiterà a un silenzio stampa temporaneo.
> 
> Tuttavia, non credo che darle della prostituta o fare allusioni al modo in cui usa la bocca sia il comportamento giusto per esprimere il proprio risentimento. A meno che non siate abituati a dare delle "vacche" alle vostre compagne/fidanzate/mogli solo perchè vi fanno dono di un po' di sano sesso orale.


Della vacca lo si da alla D'amico perché il sesso orale per arrivare dove è non l' ha certo praticato solo al suo compagno, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come faccia ad occupare una posizione del genere senza avere un minimo di competenza e professionalità.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

Questo thread ha preso una piega XXX


----------



## Wildbone (21 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Questo thread ha preso una piega XXX



Gran bella cosa. Beh, nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## malos (21 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non cadiamo in stupide scurrilità e offese sessiste. Penso che siamo tutti un po' più maturi di così.
> Ha sbagliato e glielo si è fatto subito notare. Lei è pagata per difendere Sky e la sua linea editoriale, non può che impuntarsi su certe posizioni, anche a costo di apparire una che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi (come nel caso della replica di ieri sera). Ora vediamo se la società andrà per vie ancora più dure o se si limiterà a un silenzio stampa temporaneo.
> 
> Tuttavia, non credo che darle della prostituta o fare allusioni al modo in cui usa la bocca sia il comportamento giusto per esprimere il proprio risentimento. A meno che non siate abituati a dare delle "vacche" alle vostre compagne/fidanzate/mogli solo perchè vi fanno dono di un po' di sano sesso orale.



.


----------



## krull (21 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Evidentemente la D'Amico a sbagliato a fare la dichiarazione, ma poi in base a cosa? roba da querela...
> 
> però è una grande gnocca, pertanto più facile da perdonare,
> ci accontentiamo di un pensierino con la sua bocca per ogni fans milanista


Toglile il trucco e poi vedi che razza di lavandino risulta...questa non ha nulla di buono. nè esteticamente nè intellettivamente. E' un sicario verbale a libro paga di sappiamo tutti chi. Le sue dichiarazioni sono ad orologeria ed indirizzate come se non di più erano quelle di Pallotta. Guarda caso queste dichiarazioni arrivano immediatamente prima della partita di esordio in campionato così come la menata sulle fideiussioni erano subito precedenti al Craiova a San Siro. Ci sono mandanti ed esecutori.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Anguus (21 Agosto 2017)

"Non temere di aprir bocca!!!" ..diceva la pubblicità


----------

